# Drachenlord: Umstrittener YouTuber bleibt doch in seinem Haus



## Johannes Gehrling (10. Januar 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Drachenlord: Umstrittener YouTuber bleibt doch in seinem Haus* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Drachenlord: Umstrittener YouTuber bleibt doch in seinem Haus*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## DerSnake (10. Januar 2022)

Lieber neues Auto statt neues Zuhause lol.  Mal davon ab sein Haus da fällt doch fast schon auseinander....ein wunder das er da überhaupt noch so viel bekommen hat.


----------



## HelmutBauer (10. Januar 2022)

Sehr interessant!


----------



## wafro (10. Januar 2022)

Blutrache2oo9 schrieb:


> Was soll diese absolute Bild-Niveau-Scheiße hier?
> 
> Anders kann man es nicht mehr ausdrücken


Also ich lese hier lieber was ueber den Drachenlord als ueber diese neumodernen Prostituierten.

Ist doch super wenn er sich ein neues Auto kauft anstelle einer neuen Wohnung. Er kann doch auch das Auto als Wohnung nutzen. Streamen kann er aus dem Auto heraus auch und er kann vor den Hatern einfach davonfahren.


----------



## arrgh (10. Januar 2022)

wafro schrieb:


> Ist doch super wenn er sich ein neues Auto kauft anstelle einer neuen Wohnung. Er kann doch auch das Auto als Wohnung nutzen. Streamen kann er aus dem Auto heraus auch und er kann vor den Hatern einfach davonfahren.


Sich in einer solchen Lebenssituation einen Ford Ranger zu leisten, ist tatsächlich... faszinierend.


----------



## Flonki (10. Januar 2022)

Wenn er nirgendwo unterkommt, weil aus Vermieter Sicht befürchtet wird, dass diese Wahnsinnigen im neuen Ort Terror betreiben und ihn belästigen, ist das eben die logische Konsequenz. Das sagt aber auch sehr viel über die Gesellschaft hierzulande aus. Schon armselig, dass ein Mensch viele Jahre ungestraft terrorisiert und gemobbt werden kann. Wenn er wirklich mal einen von diesen Wahnsinnigen umbringt, ist das Geheule und Gejammer groß. Dann will man es nicht gewesen sein.


----------



## ego1899 (10. Januar 2022)

wafro schrieb:


> Also ich lese hier lieber was ueber den Drachenlord als ueber diese neumodernen Prostituierten.


Trotzdem irgendwie bezeichnend, wenn man bis jetzt 15 Artikel veröffentlicht (abzüglich der Werbung) und sich 5 davon um irgendwelche "Streamer" oder um "Cosplay" drehen. Also ein Drittel der Inhalte.


----------



## Schalkmund (10. Januar 2022)

arrgh schrieb:


> Sich in einer solchen Lebenssituation einen Ford Ranger zu leisten, ist tatsächlich... faszinierend.


Ach, den zahlt doch so ein doller Influencer wie der Drachenlord aus der Portokasse


----------



## Gemar (10. Januar 2022)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Trotzdem irgendwie bezeichnend, wenn man bis jetzt 15 Artikel veröffentlicht (abzüglich der Werbung) und sich 5 davon um irgendwelche "Streamer" oder um "Cosplay" drehen. Also ein Drittel der Inhalte.


Ich finde auch, dass die Anzahl der Klatschpresse-Artikel über B- und C-Streamer im bedenklichen Maße zugenommen hat.
Ich hab da einfach kein Bock drauf und ich  schon, wenn ich den Mist auf der Hauptseite sehe.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (10. Januar 2022)

Gemar schrieb:


> Ich finde auch, dass die Anzahl der Klatschpresse-Artikel über B- und C-Streamer im bedenklichen Maße zugenommen hat.
> Ich hab da einfach kein Bock drauf und ich  schon, wenn ich den Mist auf der Hauptseite sehe.


Wenn es denn wenigsten richtig getagt wäre wär es OK, aber so ... 🤮


----------



## Spruso (10. Januar 2022)

Gratulation, liebe PCG. Das ist wohl der neue (negativ) Newsrekord!

Von 13 Artikeln (Stand 17:05, 10.1.22)  sind 4 über Streamer, 3 über Steam-(Charts), 1 PS5 Verkaufsartikel, 1 Cosplayartikel, 1 PS5 Spekulationsartikel mit purem Hörensagen und sage und schreibe 3 Artikel mit tatsächlichem Newsgehalt zum Thema (PC)Games (Quantic Dream, Crimson Desert und OLED Switch). Also eine News zu BS-Ratio von 10 zu 3 oder ein Newsgehalt von knapp 23%.

Da würde ich mir als Journalist schon ein wenig Gedanken machen. Denn so wenig wird in Eurem Bereich ja nicht passieren, zumal wir uns ja schon seit Jahren davon verabschiedet haben, auf PC-Games exklusiv News über PC Spiele zu erhalten. Das Feld ist also potenziell eher breiter.

Wie wäre es, wenn man mal über all die kleinen und Indy Spiele berichten würde, die ja da sind? Oder Ihr zieht ja so gerne die Steam Charts als "News"-artikel hoch. Orientiert Euch doch an denen. Das wird gespielt und da würden sich vermutlich auch Artikel drüber lohnen, ohne irgendwelchen Streamer- / Softporn-Klickbait-Mist!


----------



## arrgh (10. Januar 2022)

Spruso schrieb:


> Wie wäre es, wenn man mal über all die kleinen und Indy Spiele berichten würde, die ja da sind?


Richtig! Bin ich vollkommen dafür.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (10. Januar 2022)

Spruso schrieb:


> Wie wäre es, wenn man mal über all die kleinen und Indy Spiele berichten würde, die ja da sind? Oder Ihr zieht ja so gerne die Steam Charts als "News"-artikel hoch. Orientiert Euch doch an denen. Das wird gespielt und da würden sich vermutlich auch Artikel drüber lohnen, ohne irgendwelchen Streamer- / Softporn-Klickbait-Mist!





arrgh schrieb:


> Richtig! Bin ich vollkommen dafür.



Zieht aber nicht die Google-Leute hierher! Hier geht es doch nur noch um Schlagworte um in der Googlesuche weit oben aufzuschwimmen. Da kommen dann eben diese Beiträge bei raus. Informationsgehalt ist da Banane.
Und wenn hier alle Jubeljahre mal etwas mehr recherchiertere Artikel erscheinen, gehen die unter dem Pseudo-Promiflashkram unter. Also ab zum Anfang. Ein Teufelskreis. 

So spezielleren Kram würde ich mir auch gern wünschen hier wieder vermehrt zu lesen, aber der Zug ist vor Jahren abgefahren.


----------



## Gemar (10. Januar 2022)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Zieht aber nicht die Google-Leute hierher! Hier geht es doch nur noch um Schlagworte um in der Googlesuche weit oben aufzuschwimmen. Da kommen dann eben diese Beiträge bei raus. Informationsgehalt ist da Banane.
> Und wenn hier alle Jubeljahre mal etwas mehr recherchiertere Artikel erscheinen, gehen die unter dem Pseudo-Promiflashkram unter. Also ab zum Anfang. Ein Teufelskreis.
> 
> So spezielleren Kram würde ich mir auch gern wünschen hier wieder vermehrt zu lesen, aber der Zug ist vor Jahren abgefahren.


Mir sind ein paar wenige sehr gute Artikel noch in Erinnerung geblieben, aber diesen Pseudo-Promiflashmüll könnte PC Games wenigstens als "Bullshit" richtig taggen und für uns tatsächlich interessierte PC Games Leser dann ausfiltern lassen. Ich will ja die guten Artikel lesen, aber sie verschwimmen im Meer der Bullshit-News, falls man mal etwas sucht.

Ansonsten hast Du natürlich leider Recht, denn das Google System ist in dieser Beziehung ein Killer der "Guten Artikel".
Und das Kuriose an der Sache ist, dass wir die ganze Sche*ße hier mit unserer Zeit und Diskussionen für Google auch noch gut bewerten, also relevant machen, durch Klicks und Verweilzeit. Leider unterscheidet Google da nicht zwischen "gut" und "schlecht". Wie oder warum auch? Am Ende zählt die Masse, egal wie tranig sie ist.


----------



## Pu244 (10. Januar 2022)

wafro schrieb:


> Ist doch super wenn er sich ein neues Auto kauft anstelle einer neuen Wohnung. Er kann doch auch das Auto als Wohnung nutzen. Streamen kann er aus dem Auto heraus auch und er kann vor den Hatern einfach davonfahren.



Naja, ein Wohnmobil wäre wohl die deutlich bessere Wahl gewesen. Mit seinen 40k wäre er dann deutlich weiter gekommen. 30k für ein gebrauchtes Wohnmobil, 3k für einen 750kg Wohnanhänger 4k für den Umbau der Toilette (mit knapp 250kg kommt man schlecht in eine normale Kabine rein) und nochmal 3k für einen Stromspeicher.

In seinem Ford Ranger Pick Up Truck (kein SUV) kann man eher schlecht schlafen, auf der Ladefläche wird das Gerümpel nass und obendrein kann ihm das ganze auch noch gepfändet werden.

Des weiteren ist das ganze auch noch extrem ungünstig, wenn er für 1-2,5 Jahre in den Knast muß (Wertverlust und Unterbringung).

Aber gut, dann hat er 4-5 Monate seinen Spaß.



Flonki schrieb:


> Wenn er nirgendwo unterkommt, weil aus Vermieter Sicht befürchtet wird, dass diese Wahnsinnigen im neuen Ort Terror betreiben und ihn belästigen, ist das eben die logische Konsequenz.



Ganz so ist es nicht. Man muß sich nur seine Videos ansehen und kommt nach recht kurzer Zeit zu dem Schluß, dass er in seinem Haus in einem extremen Saustall lebt (um es vorsichtig auszudrücken). Dann ist da auch noch die sympathische Art des Lord, die jedem Vermieter klar macht: den Kelch läßt du an dir vorbeigehen.



Flonki schrieb:


> Schon armselig, dass ein Mensch viele Jahre ungestraft terrorisiert und gemobbt werden kann.



Mobbing ist eine recht einseitige Sache, der Lord schießt aber bei jeder Gelegenheit scharf auf seine Haider und jedem, den er dafür hält (alleine die Haider vor dem Prozess ordentlich zu provozieren, war keine gute Idee). Es sind ja auch nicht nur seine Haider, sondern auch die Polizei und seine Fans, die den Zorn des Lords anbekommen. Bei der Polizei hat er sich noch eine Reihe von Anzeigen eingefangen, die seine 2 Jährige Haftstrafe komplett gemacht haben. Man sollte die Beamten eben nicht mit "Halts Maul" begrüßen, die Hurensö*ne nennen und ihnen Untätigkeit vorwerfen.

Der Lord hat daran schon einen sehr, sehr großen Anteil.


----------



## Sunshade (10. Januar 2022)

Verdient hat er den Knast nicht. Mobbing im Netz ist schon schlimm genug und sicherlich trägt Rainer auch massiv zu den Ausschreitungen bei. Wenn allerdings täglich Dutzende von Menschen vor dem Haus herumlungern und provozieren, dann ist es bei jedem Menschen nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis er durchdreht. Genau darauf zielen doch die ganzen Aktionen ab. Die Hater wollen, dass er durchdreht und sich mit Kurzschlussreaktionen noch tiefer in den Schlamassel reinzieht. Jeder halbwegs normal denkende Mensch sieht doch, dass Rainer ein massives Problem hat. Sein ganzes Umfeld ist zusammengebrochen, er ist isoliert, sein ganzes soziales Leben dreht sich nur noch um Streamen und sein Leben ist ein Scherbenhaufen. Sich auf Kosten so einer Person aufzugeilen ist einfach nur widerlich. Man sollte auch mal an die Nachbarn denken. Für die muss das auch schrecklich sein und niemand hilft wirklich. Die Polizei ist genervt, hätte aber auch mal ein Exempel an den Hatern statuieren können. Warum wurde niemand wegen Hausfriedensbruch verhaftet, oder wegen Sachbeschädigung und Beleidigung angezeigt? Da hätte man sich nur mal einen Tag Zeit nehmen müssen und einfach abwarten, bis jemand kommt. Wahrscheinlich keine Lust auf den Papierkram... Aber das Ganze zeigt, wie krank unsere Gesellschaft wirklich ist. Viele fänden es bestimmt auch noch geil, wenn sie ihn in den Selbstmord treiben würden.
Ich hoffe, dass er in den Knast muss. Aber nicht zur Strafe, sondern als Chance, sein Leben wieder ohne Youtube in den Griff zu bekommen.


----------



## Spruso (10. Januar 2022)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Zieht aber nicht die Google-Leute hierher! Hier geht es doch nur noch um Schlagworte um in der Googlesuche weit oben aufzuschwimmen. Da kommen dann eben diese Beiträge bei raus. Informationsgehalt ist da Banane.
> Und wenn hier alle Jubeljahre mal etwas mehr recherchiertere Artikel erscheinen, gehen die unter dem Pseudo-Promiflashkram unter. Also ab zum Anfang. Ein Teufelskreis.
> 
> So spezielleren Kram würde ich mir auch gern wünschen hier wieder vermehrt zu lesen, aber der Zug ist vor Jahren abgefahren.


Das ist leider so und das "warum" ist mir natürlich auch bewusst. Gibt man z.B. die rothaarige Softporndarstellerin (ich schreibe jetzt hier den Namen nicht, um dem Algorithmus nicht noch einen Gefallen zu tun) auf Google ein, kommt PCG als einer der ersten Hits. Von daher, well done!

Aber eben, das sollte ja eigentlich nicht das Ziel eines Journalisten sein. Wobei, richtige Journalisten hat es ja hier auch fast keine mehr, sondern nur noch "freie Mitarbeiter", die vermutlich pro Artikel bezahlt werden und somit noch so gerne solche "Artikel" mit 0 Gehalt und 0 journalistischem Anspruch veröffentlichen.
Und die wenigen "echten" Journalisten veröffentlichen Artikel, die auf Hörensagen basieren und als Quelle gerne Twitter, Facebook oder Reddit nutzen.

Anders gesagt, wenn man Artikel zu relevanten Themen mit guten Recherchen und vielleicht sogar Infos direkt von den Herstellern veröffentlichen würde (so wie das früher noch der Fall war), würde man auch oben auf den Google Hitlisten erscheinen, aber es hätte den netten Nebeneffekt, dass man die Stammleser und -Nutzer nicht immer mehr vergrault.

Auch frage ich mich immer, ob es wirklich so lukrativ ist, auf den Hitlisten oben zu erscheinen. Denn ich kann mir nicht wirklich vorstellen, dass wenn jemand z.B. nach der Dame sucht, dann tatsächlich den PCG Artikel anklickt, auch wenn er oben bei Google präsentiert wird. Erstens aus Relevanz (wer nach ihr sucht, wird wohl kaum einen "Gaming"-Artikel über sie lesen wollen). Zweitens aus Sprachgründen (die Wenigsten aus dem deutschsprachigen Raum werden die Damen wohl kennen, ausser regelmässige PCG User auf unfreiwilliger Basis), denn die Meisten werden wohl kaum einen deutschsprachigen Artikel zu ihr anklicken. Und nur weil man oben in Google erscheint, fliesst ja noch kein Geld, das kommt erst bei den tatsächlichen Seitenhits mittels der darauf geschalteten Werbung.

Aber naja, das wird sich wohl nicht mehr ändern und die guten Zeiten, als man noch Berichte direkt von den Herstellern hier gelesen hat und nicht nur, teilweise sogar falsch übersetzte, Zitate von anderen Gaming-Seiten oder eben sogar der oben genannten, eigentlich nicht zitierbaren Quellen, und natürlich der Klickbait-Artikel, sind wohl, zumindest unter der aktuellen Redaktionsleitung, vorbei.


----------



## arrgh (10. Januar 2022)

RainerWinklerson schrieb:


> 1 von 5 ofenkäs


Ich begrüße ihre Begeisterung für die Sache, aber warum ignorieren sie die armen Punkte und Kommata so eiskalt? 

Habe das hier auf einer kindergerechten Seite gefunden, das wird Ihnen bestimmt weiterhelfen können:



> Wenn einer ohne Punkt und Komma spricht, dann hat er meist keine Ahnung, was er gerade sagt. Etwa wie eine Automatenstimme. Nur wenn man weiß, welche Wörter zusammengehören und wo ein Satz zu Ende ist, entsteht ein Sinn. In den Sätzen hilft dabei das Komma und es kann dumm ausgehen, wenn das mal vergessen wird.


----------



## Pu244 (10. Januar 2022)

Sunshade schrieb:


> Verdient hat er den Knast nicht.



Doch hat er. Er stand vorher 5 mal vor Gericht und beim jüngsten Prozess sind weitere 7 Straftaten aufgelaufen. Zuletzt hatte ein 7 Monate Bewährung bekommen. Von den Bewährungsauflagen (nicht mehr straffällig werden, Antiaggressionstraining und Sozialstunden) hat er keine einzige erfüllt. Dann hat er wohl auch noch sämtliche Ratschläge seines  Anwalts und allen, die es gut mit ihm meinten, inkl Richterin und Staatsanwältin, in den Wind geschlagen.

Die Gesetze gelten eben auch für ihn. Irgendwann sperren sie auch Schwarzfahrer ein und die haben deutlich weniger verbrochen.

Die Richterin hat ihm ja einen Kompromiss vorgeschlagen, der eigentlich Rechtsbeugung ist: seine Kanäle löschen, von ALG II leben und dafür nochmal Bewährung (für 7 Straftaten!). Aber er hat abgelehnt und wollte mindestens 2000€ im Monat haben, da er ja soviel verdient (blöd, dass er es zuvor mit der Ausrede versucht hat, er hätte kein Geld für Benzin gehabt und konnte deshalb nicht am Antiaggressionstraining teilnehmen).



Sunshade schrieb:


> Mobbing im Netz ist schon schlimm genug und sicherlich trägt Rainer auch massiv zu den Ausschreitungen bei.



Der Staat hat ein Gewaltmonopol und wer dagegen verstößt, der wird bestraft. Wenn dir z.B. jemand eine Ohrfeige verpasst und dann einen Schritt zurücktritt, da darfst du nicht zurückschlagen, da der Angriff abgeschlossen ist. Du mußt die Polizei rufen. Wenn derjenige dann versucht wegzulaufen, dann darfst du ihn festhalten, wenn es sich dagegen wehrt, dann erst darfst du zuschlagen.

Gesetze gelten eben auch für Rainer Winkler, er ist nicht geistig behindert (genug), dass man ihm Schuldunfähigkeit testieren kann.



Sunshade schrieb:


> Sein ganzes Umfeld ist zusammengebrochen, (...)



Daran hat er selbst schuld. Er hat einen brutalen Erbschaftskrieg vom Zaun gebrochen, den er gewonnen hat. Das sorgt nicht gerade für gute Stimmung in der Verwandtschaft. Seine Mutter hat er als Schlam*e bezeichnet, da ist natürlich ebenfalls nicht der Hit.



Sunshade schrieb:


> Man sollte auch mal an die Nachbarn denken.



Guter Punkt: die Nachbarn sind Rainer, laut eigener Aussage, sch*iß egal.



Sunshade schrieb:


> Für die muss das auch schrecklich sein und niemand hilft wirklich.



Es haben sehr, sehr viele versucht ihm zu helfen (inkl Richterin und Staatsanwältin), nur läßt er sich nicht helfen, bzw. schießt die Ratschläge in den Wind.



Sunshade schrieb:


> Warum wurde niemand wegen Hausfriedensbruch verhaftet, oder wegen Sachbeschädigung und Beleidigung angezeigt?



Es wurden auch schon viele angezeigt und die haben auch alle eine ordentliche Strafe bekommen.



Sunshade schrieb:


> Da hätte man sich nur mal einen Tag Zeit nehmen müssen und einfach abwarten, bis jemand kommt.



Es ist nicht strafbar, vor dem Haus von jemandem herumzulungern, der seine Adresse veröffentlich (die sogenannte Öffnung) hat.



Sunshade schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass er in den Knast muss. Aber nicht zur Strafe, sondern als Chance, sein Leben wieder ohne Youtube in den Griff zu bekommen.



Ich fürchte er wird genauso weiter machen, wie bisher.


----------



## Hans222 (10. Januar 2022)

Ist Rainer jetzt die neue Amouranth oder gibt's zu der weiterhin Beiträge ?


----------



## Hans222 (10. Januar 2022)

Irgendwie klar dass ihn keiner als Mieter will. Wäre ja nur eine Frage der Zeit bis wieder hater vor der Tür stehen würden.


----------



## fud1974 (10. Januar 2022)

Spruso schrieb:


> Wie wäre es, wenn man mal über all die kleinen und Indy Spiele berichten würde, die ja da sind? Oder Ihr zieht ja so gerne die Steam Charts als "News"-artikel hoch. Orientiert Euch doch an denen. Das wird gespielt und da würden sich vermutlich auch Artikel drüber lohnen, ohne irgendwelchen Streamer- / Softporn-Klickbait-Mist!





arrgh schrieb:


> Richtig! Bin ich vollkommen dafür.



Das Thema ist schon andernorts diskutiert worden, nicht nur bei der PCGames..

Deprimierende Kurzfassung: Nein, es lohnt sich nicht.

Heute sind selbst Tests von Triple-A Games kaum noch lohnend, nicht umsonst hat Gamestar mit eben dieser Begründung den Löwenanteil der Tests hinter ihrer Paywall gepackt.
Mit Indies sieht es noch übler aus, zumindest wenn es um Tests oder andere aufwendige Formate geht.. die werden noch weniger geklickt und gelesen als Artikel über Triple-A Mainstream. Aber du musst ja trotzdem Aufwand reinstecken.. Testen usw. Steht oft in gar keinem Verhältnis.

Ende vom Lied: Es sind die "Bunte" mäßigen Artikel die laufen und Geld verdienen..ohne die würden sich die Tests und Kolumnen und Berichte nicht mehr tragen. Wurde schon mehr als deutlich kommuniziert. Das dazu 2021 noch ein ziemlich "saures Gurken Jahr" war mit News und Titeln, kommt noch dazu, das Wort "beschissen" viel von der Redaktionsleitung (nicht nur hier) häufiger, selbst die großen "Banger" enttäuschten News-technisch.



Spruso schrieb:


> Auch frage ich mich immer, ob es wirklich so lukrativ ist, auf den Hitlisten oben zu erscheinen. Denn ich kann mir nicht wirklich vorstellen, dass wenn jemand z.B. nach der Dame sucht, dann tatsächlich den PCG Artikel anklickt, auch wenn er oben bei Google präsentiert wird. Erstens aus Relevanz (wer nach ihr sucht, wird wohl kaum einen "Gaming"-Artikel über sie lesen wollen). Zweitens aus Sprachgründen (die Wenigsten aus dem deutschsprachigen Raum werden die Damen wohl kennen, ausser regelmässige PCG User auf unfreiwilliger Basis), denn die Meisten werden wohl kaum einen deutschsprachigen Artikel zu ihr anklicken. Und nur weil man oben in Google erscheint, fliesst ja noch kein Geld, das kommt erst bei den tatsächlichen Seitenhits mittels der darauf geschalteten Werbung.



Ich denke du kannst davon ausgehen dass es hier ausreichend Metriken gibt die genau das messen.. dass nämlich die Artikel über Streamer und Co. geklickt und gelesen werden.. und zwar "auszahlungswirksam", egal ob direkt oder indirekt, es sind gerade diese Artikel die mittlerweile einen beträchtlichen Teil der Kohle wohl ausmachen, soviel kann man wohl annehmen. Sonst würde man den Schwerpunkt nicht so setzen, und so wurde es auch kommuniziert, zur Erinnerung, selbst die Chef-Redaktion hat durchblicken lassen dass sie mit den Streamer Artikeln nix anfangen kann... es nützt nur nix, es muss Kohle ins Körbchen. Ohne diese Dinger gibt es auch keine "richtigen" Artikel (mehr).

Es mag beklagenswert sein, aber letztlich ist das wohl die Realität in der wir leben... hat schon Gründe warum selbst die Gamestar, die ja eigentlich sich total durchmonetarisiert hat und alles hinter der Paywall gesteckt hat, ihre Titel über den Artikeln noch clickbaitiger gestaltet hat, direkt drauf angesprochen über das doch recht provokante Wording über den (alljährlichen) Artikel von Chef-Red Heiko Klinge über seine Prognosen für das nächste Jahr im Vergleich zum ähnlichen Artikel des Vorjahres ".. mit dem zurückhaltenden Titel des Vorjahres wurde der Artikel kaum gelesen.." .. Ergo, Aufmerksamkeit und Suchmaschinenindizierung ist King, selbst wenn du deine Seite schon auf Paywall umgebaut hast.

Nicht gerade ermutigend. Aber wohl Fakt.


----------



## Sunshade (11. Januar 2022)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Doch hat er. Er stand vorher 5 mal vor Gericht und beim jüngsten Prozess sind weitere 7 Straftaten aufgelaufen. Zuletzt hatte ein 7 Monate Bewährung bekommen. Von den Bewährungsauflagen (nicht mehr straffällig werden, Antiaggressionstraining und Sozialstunden) hat er keine einzige erfüllt. Dann hat er wohl auch noch sämtliche Ratschläge seines  Anwalts und allen, die es gut mit ihm meinten, inkl Richterin und Staatsanwältin, in den Wind geschlagen.
> 
> Die Gesetze gelten eben auch für ihn. Irgendwann sperren sie auch Schwarzfahrer ein und die haben deutlich weniger verbrochen.



Ja, das waren aber bestimmt überwiegend Straftaten gegenüber seinen Hatern. Ein Anti-Agressionstraining bewirkt nicht viel, wenn die zu Grunde liegenden Ursachen nicht behoben oder wenigstens gemildert werden. 



Pu244 schrieb:


> Die Richterin hat ihm ja einen Kompromiss vorgeschlagen, der eigentlich Rechtsbeugung ist: seine Kanäle löschen, von ALG II leben und dafür nochmal Bewährung (für 7 Straftaten!). Aber er hat abgelehnt und wollte mindestens 2000€ im Monat haben, da er ja soviel verdient (blöd, dass er es zuvor mit der Ausrede versucht hat, er hätte kein Geld für Benzin gehabt und konnte deshalb nicht am Antiaggressionstraining teilnehmen).



Das wäre mit Sicherheit für ihn eine intelligente Lösung gewesen. Allerdings laufen wir bei Einschränkungen von "Meinungsfreiheit" und Zensur in ganz andere Probleme. 



Pu244 schrieb:


> Der Staat hat ein Gewaltmonopol und wer dagegen verstößt, der wird bestraft. Wenn dir z.B. jemand eine Ohrfeige verpasst und dann einen Schritt zurücktritt, da darfst du nicht zurückschlagen, da der Angriff abgeschlossen ist. Du mußt die Polizei rufen. Wenn derjenige dann versucht wegzulaufen, dann darfst du ihn festhalten, wenn es sich dagegen wehrt, dann erst darfst du zuschlagen.
> 
> Gesetze gelten eben auch für Rainer Winkler, er ist nicht geistig behindert (genug), dass man ihm Schuldunfähigkeit testieren kann.


Das ist richtig, man sieht aber auch, dass die Gesetzte in solchen Extremfällen nicht ausreichend sind, bzw. nicht vollumfänglich umgesetzt werden können. Ansonsten wäre mit den Belagerungen sehr schnell Schluss. 



Pu244 schrieb:


> Daran hat er selbst schuld. Er hat einen brutalen Erbschaftskrieg vom Zaun gebrochen, den er gewonnen hat. Das sorgt nicht gerade für gute Stimmung in der Verwandtschaft. Seine Mutter hat er als Schlam*e bezeichnet, da ist natürlich ebenfalls nicht der Hit.


Wenn er gewonnen hat, war er doch im Recht. Wie Du oben schon sagtest, Gesetzte gelten für alle...
Dass Erbschaften Familien komplett zerrütten können ist ja nichts neues. Böse Worte findet man da überall. Nur wird es in diesem Fall eben öffentlich ausgetragen.



Pu244 schrieb:


> Guter Punkt: die Nachbarn sind Rainer, laut eigener Aussage, sch*iß egal.
> 
> 
> 
> Es haben sehr, sehr viele versucht ihm zu helfen (inkl Richterin und Staatsanwältin), nur läßt er sich nicht helfen, bzw. schießt die Ratschläge in den Wind.



Dass ihm die Sozialkompetenz fehlt, ist ja offensichtlich.



Pu244 schrieb:


> Es wurden auch schon viele angezeigt und die haben auch alle eine ordentliche Strafe bekommen.


Offensichtlich hat die "Abschreckung" nicht funktioniert


Pu244 schrieb:


> Es ist nicht strafbar, vor dem Haus von jemandem herumzulungern, der seine Adresse veröffentlich (die sogenannte Öffnung) hat.


Das ist korrekt. Man muss sich aber fragen, ob die Gesetzte dann wirklich ausreichend sind. In diesem Fall eher zum Schutz der Nachbarn.


Pu244 schrieb:


> Ich fürchte er wird genauso weiter machen, wie bisher.


Ich denke, er wird in den Knast wandern und mit Youtube hat es sich dann erledigt, wenn er merkt, dass sein Leben ohne den Mist besser wird.


----------



## knarfe1000 (11. Januar 2022)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Naja, ein Wohnmobil wäre wohl die deutlich bessere Wahl gewesen. Mit seinen 40k wäre er dann deutlich weiter gekommen. 30k für ein gebrauchtes Wohnmobil, 3k für einen 750kg Wohnanhänger 4k für den Umbau der Toilette (mit knapp 250kg kommt man schlecht in eine normale Kabine rein) und nochmal 3k für einen Stromspeicher.
> 
> In seinem Ford Ranger Pick Up Truck (kein SUV) kann man eher schlecht schlafen, auf der Ladefläche wird das Gerümpel nass und obendrein kann ihm das ganze auch noch gepfändet werden.
> 
> ...


Ja, ist halt ein jahrelanger Teufelskreis aus Provokation und Gegenprovokation. Beide Seiten tragen Mitschuld. Nur die Polizei kann einem leid tun, die dürfen diesen Mist letztlich wieder ausbaden.


----------



## bynemesis (11. Januar 2022)

gerne mehr news zum Lord. 
pcg jetzt auch ein haider. 

der lord führt wieder alle vor xD. 
udobisch.


----------



## McDrake (11. Januar 2022)

bynemesis schrieb:


> pcg jetzt auch ein haider.


Ein was?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## knarfe1000 (11. Januar 2022)

Geh jetz erstamol nen Ofenkäsne essne...


----------



## Spruso (12. Januar 2022)

fud1974 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ich denke du kannst davon ausgehen dass es hier ausreichend Metriken gibt die genau das messen.. dass nämlich die Artikel über Streamer und Co. geklickt und gelesen werden.. und zwar "auszahlungswirksam", egal ob direkt oder indirekt, es sind gerade diese Artikel die mittlerweile einen beträchtlichen Teil der Kohle wohl ausmachen, soviel kann man wohl annehmen. Sonst würde man den Schwerpunkt nicht so setzen, und so wurde es auch kommuniziert, zur Erinnerung, selbst die Chef-Redaktion hat durchblicken lassen dass sie mit den Streamer Artikeln nix anfangen kann... es nützt nur nix, es muss Kohle ins Körbchen. Ohne diese Dinger gibt es auch keine "richtigen" Artikel (mehr).
> ...
> ...


Da hast Du vermutlich schon recht. Nur ganz im Ernst, wann hast Du hier das letzte mal einen "richtigen" Artikel gelesen, der wirklich lesenswert war (also eine tatsächliche redaktionelle Leistung mit Entwicklerinterviews oder News aus einem persönlichen Vorabtest und nicht nur ein Abschreiben von anderen Quellen oder ein Prosa-Text zu einer Steam Statistik)?
Gaaanz selten schafft es mal ein Test auf die Seite, aber das sind vermutlich die Tests, die eh für das Printmagazin geschrieben wurden.

Sind wir doch ehrlich. Es ist doch Unsinn, 90% Müll zu produzieren, damit man gerade mal noch 10% "gute" Artikel publizieren kann. Dann muss man sich halt eingestehen, dass die Geschichte vorbei ist und das Thema / die Website sterben lassen. Wäre ja nicht das erste Magazin / die erste Website, die Computec begraben musste (PC Action). Ja, ich weiss, das ist bitter für die Arbeitnehmer, aber es gibt immer wieder Branchen, die sich überlebt haben.

Ich verstehe z.B. in diesem Zusammenhang auch nicht, warum man kostspielig ca. 10 verschiedene (habe die genaue Zahl grade nicht zur Hand) Seiten zu den Printmagazinen betreibt, wenn eh alle die gleichen "News" bringen, weil die Genre- / Branchentrennung zwischen z.B. Konsolen, PC und Kino im Webbereich ja eh schon lange nicht mehr existiert.

Man könnte ja 1 Computec-Seite mit allen News (und vernünftigen Filtern) betreiben, was sicher einiges an Kosten einsparen würde.

Aber eben, das ist alles Wunschdenken und vermutlich wird man es hier erst merken, wenn auch der letzte langjährige Forenuser weg und die Seite wirklich tot ist.


----------



## fud1974 (12. Januar 2022)

Spruso schrieb:


> Da hast Du vermutlich schon recht. Nur ganz im Ernst, wann hast Du hier das letzte mal einen "richtigen" Artikel gelesen, der wirklich lesenswert war (also eine tatsächliche redaktionelle Leistung mit Entwicklerinterviews oder News aus einem persönlichen Vorabtest und nicht nur ein Abschreiben von anderen Quellen oder ein Prosa-Text zu einer Steam Statistik)?



Es gab schon einige, die sind nur natürlich unter vielen anderem Artikeln die ich auch als "Begleitlärm" einstufen würde, natürlich immer etwas verbuddelt.

Und wie ich schon schrieb, ist ja nicht so, dass ich die Entwicklung nicht bedauerlich finden würde.



Spruso schrieb:


> Gaaanz selten schafft es mal ein Test auf die Seite, aber das sind vermutlich die Tests, die eh für das Printmagazin geschrieben wurden.



Die werden nicht "für das Printmagazin" geschrieben. Da machten diverse Redakteure über die letzten Jahre schon klar dass heute die Artikel für das Portal geschrieben werden, und nicht für die Zeitung, die bekommt die halt nur. Früher hat man die Artikel noch ausgerichtet auf die Zeitung, auf den letztmöglichen Abgabetermin vor Druckbeginn usw.

Nach meinen Infos - aus diversen GamesAktuell Podcasts, aber sinngemäß auch anderen - findet das heute nicht mehr statt. Alles ist für das Portal, die Zeitschrift zu 90 Prozent "Zweitverwertung", hat zumindest keine Priorität wie früher mehr.



Spruso schrieb:


> Sind wir doch ehrlich. Es ist doch Unsinn, 90% Müll zu produzieren, damit man gerade mal noch 10% "gute" Artikel publizieren kann. Dann muss man sich halt eingestehen, dass die Geschichte vorbei ist und das Thema / die Website sterben lassen. Wäre ja nicht das erste Magazin / die erste Website, die Computec begraben musste (PC Action). Ja, ich weiss, das ist bitter für die Arbeitnehmer, aber es gibt immer wieder Branchen, die sich überlebt haben.



Das könnte man denken, dass die Zeit auch einfach vorbei ist.. und sowas wird ja auch diskutiert, nicht umsonst spricht man auch von einem drohenden "Portalsterben" nach dem schon vollzogenen Zeitschriftensterben.

Aber tatsächlich ist das so, eine "freie" Seite muss mit allen möglichen Widerwärtigkeiten zugekleistert werden, zumindest wenn sie genug einbringen soll dass da noch was rausspringt dass alle Erwartungen erfüllt werden, das ist ja nicht nur bei der pcgames, nicht mal nur bei allen Gamingportalen so, das ist ja ein übergreifendes Problem.

Da können - vielleicht - kleinere Portale mit geringeren Gewinnerwartungen und schon kleineren Teams irgendwie anders handhaben..  aber ich denke PCGames, Gamestar und Co. haben vielleicht auch durch ihre langjährige Geschichte trotz aller "Optimierungsmaßnahmen" halt einen gewissen "Ballast".



Spruso schrieb:


> Ich verstehe z.B. in diesem Zusammenhang auch nicht, warum man kostspielig ca. 10 verschiedene (habe die genaue Zahl grade nicht zur Hand) Seiten zu den Printmagazinen betreibt, wenn eh alle die gleichen "News" bringen, weil die Genre- / Branchentrennung zwischen z.B. Konsolen, PC und Kino im Webbereich ja eh schon lange nicht mehr existiert.
> 
> Man könnte ja 1 Computec-Seite mit allen News (und vernünftigen Filtern) betreiben, was sicher einiges an Kosten einsparen würde.



Es wurde schon kommuniziert dass die PCGames.de Seite die Hauptseite ist.. die anderen sind eher die "Nebenseiten". Noch sieht man hier wohl unter dem Strich dass es sich lohnt. Man hat ja da schon gespart an aleln möglichen Ecken, die teilen sich die selben News, es ist die gleiche Redaktion usw.

Das sind so Sachen da denke ich mir, da haben die richtigen Leute die Zahlen, solange die meinen dass die anderen Seiten weiterbetrieben werden können bzw. dass es sich unter dem Strich lohnt oder einem anderen strategischen  Zwecke dient, ist das halt so.

Der (ganz) lange Rede kurzer Sinn:

Ich denke die Problematik hier nicht mal speziell bei pcgames.de zu verorten, auch wenn Ausprägung der Problematik  und so manche Details sicherlich zu diskutieren sind, das ist ein Gesamtproblem des (Online-)Journalismus heute. Eigentlich müsste alles hinter die Paywall, und dann muss derartig gezahlt werden dass die Fachartikel von Journalisten zu vernünftigen Löhnen zu vernünftigen Bedingungen erstellt werden ohne dass so viel "Mist" auf der Seite steht.. ich befürchte nur, da würden sich einige Leute ganz schön umschauen was das an monatlichen Kosten so wären, und die Bereitschaft neben den ganzen anderen Abo-Diensten die sich im Leben so angehäuft  haben auch noch 2-3 Gaming-Seiten zu abonnieren, dürfte auch nicht allzu groß sein.

Es bleibt schwierig.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (12. Januar 2022)

Solange die Artikel als Unterhaltung ge'tag't sind, was man ja dankenswerterweise ausblenden kann, ist die Welt für mich auch in Ordnung.😉

Leider wollen sich einige News"redakteure" wohl nicht umstellen und voila bekommt man so etwas vor die Füsse geworfen. 🤔


----------



## bynemesis (12. Januar 2022)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ein was?
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hate = haid
hater = haider

der lord spricht so ^^


----------

